# It's So Weird...



## erufneriufneri (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Aaron. I'm 17 (I'll be 18 june 30th). It's about 11:53pm on June 6 and I thought I'd register because frankly I feel like I'm going insane.
I was perfectly fine and felt completely normal until about a week or two ago. All of a sudden I realized that I just felt different. That there was something wrong. I've never taken drugs before or have had any major problems whatsoever. I did however finish highschool may 20th. But back to my story. All of a sudden I just felt different, as if my brain was reset in a way. It feels as though the "old" / "normal" me is gone. Everything feels empty / plain / bland. I used to feel like I was a part of the world like everyone else but than I just feel like i'm watching the world go by now and i don't feel like a part of it. I feel empty headed in the brain and it's EXTREMELY hard to formulate thoughts at all. I used to be obsessed with philosophy and religion and now I can't think deeply at all. Everything is so simple it's annoying me. I can't focus on anything I used to. Normally when people watch movies etc, they can "tune out" everything around them and get deep into the movie but I can't. I just sit there with a blank stare at it. I don't know how this began but I would love to hear from others who have it. My mom has had it briefly a few times in the past but it usually fades quickly for her. She knows exactly what I'm talking about which is a good thing because alot of people's families don't understand. I just want to feel "normal" again. Please help.


----------



## Daniel01 (May 19, 2011)

AaronPH said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Aaron. I'm 17 (I'll be 18 june 30th). It's about 11:53pm on June 6 and I thought I'd register because frankly I feel like I'm going insane.
> I was perfectly fine and felt completely normal until about a week or two ago. All of a sudden I realized that I just felt different. That there was something wrong. I've never taken drugs before or have had any major problems whatsoever. I did however finish highschool may 20th. But back to my story. All of a sudden I just felt different, as if my brain was reset in a way. It feels as though the "old" / "normal" me is gone. Everything feels empty / plain / bland. I used to feel like I was a part of the world like everyone else but than I just feel like i'm watching the world go by now and i don't feel like a part of it. I feel empty headed in the brain and it's EXTREMELY hard to formulate thoughts at all. I used to be obsessed with philosophy and religion and now I can't think deeply at all. Everything is so simple it's annoying me. I can't focus on anything I used to. Normally when people watch movies etc, they can "tune out" everything around them and get deep into the movie but I can't. I just sit there with a blank stare at it. I don't know how this began but I would love to hear from others who have it. My mom has had it briefly a few times in the past but it usually fades quickly for her. She knows exactly what I'm talking about which is a good thing because alot of people's families don't understand. I just want to feel "normal" again. Please help.


see your GP and explain symptoms, see him as soon as possible so you can prevent it from getting any worse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

AaronPH said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Aaron. I'm 17 (I'll be 18 june 30th). It's about 11:53pm on June 6 and I thought I'd register because frankly I feel like I'm going insane.
> I was perfectly fine and felt completely normal until about a week or two ago. All of a sudden I realized that I just felt different. That there was something wrong. I've never taken drugs before or have had any major problems whatsoever. I did however finish highschool may 20th. But back to my story. All of a sudden I just felt different, as if my brain was reset in a way. It feels as though the "old" / "normal" me is gone. Everything feels empty / plain / bland. I used to feel like I was a part of the world like everyone else but than I just feel like i'm watching the world go by now and i don't feel like a part of it. I feel empty headed in the brain and it's EXTREMELY hard to formulate thoughts at all. I used to be obsessed with philosophy and religion and now I can't think deeply at all. Everything is so simple it's annoying me. I can't focus on anything I used to. Normally when people watch movies etc, they can "tune out" everything around them and get deep into the movie but I can't. I just sit there with a blank stare at it. I don't know how this began but I would love to hear from others who have it. My mom has had it briefly a few times in the past but it usually fades quickly for her. She knows exactly what I'm talking about which is a good thing because alot of people's families don't understand. I just want to feel "normal" again. Please help.


what you describe is basically the same what happened to me. except my case was worse. I not only couldn't find my place in the world, but I had crazy scary thoughts about death, panic attacks, etc..

when I cured myself 100%, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

AaronPH said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Aaron. I'm 17 (I'll be 18 june 30th). It's about 11:53pm on June 6 and I thought I'd register because frankly I feel like I'm going insane.
> I was perfectly fine and felt completely normal until about a week or two ago. All of a sudden I realized that I just felt different. That there was something wrong. I've never taken drugs before or have had any major problems whatsoever. I did however finish highschool may 20th. But back to my story. All of a sudden I just felt different, as if my brain was reset in a way. It feels as though the "old" / "normal" me is gone. Everything feels empty / plain / bland. I used to feel like I was a part of the world like everyone else but than I just feel like i'm watching the world go by now and i don't feel like a part of it. I feel empty headed in the brain and it's EXTREMELY hard to formulate thoughts at all. I used to be obsessed with philosophy and religion and now I can't think deeply at all. Everything is so simple it's annoying me. I can't focus on anything I used to. Normally when people watch movies etc, they can "tune out" everything around them and get deep into the movie but I can't. I just sit there with a blank stare at it. I don't know how this began but I would love to hear from others who have it. My mom has had it briefly a few times in the past but it usually fades quickly for her. She knows exactly what I'm talking about which is a good thing because alot of people's families don't understand. I just want to feel "normal" again. Please help.


you took the words right out of my mouth...just try not to think about it too much..think of it as your brain taking a break. When I was a child I used to have those feelings on and off but usually never payed any atttition to them (just threw tantrums haa..ha.) but now that I'm older..I have this 24/7 cause I tend to obsess over it :/..and try to keep yourself busy. haha nothing else comes to mind. oh and stay away from weed and other drugs (they make it worse)..


----------



## cherry_bomb (Jun 7, 2011)

Vienna said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth...just try not to think about it too much..think of it as your brain taking a break. When I was a child I used to have those feelings on and off but usually never payed any atttition to them (just threw tantrums haa..ha.) but now that I'm older..I have this 24/7 cause I tend to obsess over it :/..and try to keep yourself busy. haha nothing else comes to mind. oh and stay away from weed and other drugs (they make it worse)..


This is so true for me as well! When I was a child I had it too sometimes but I never thought much of it. Now I obsess and get scared over it.

I think 'your brain taking a break' is a really good way to think of it.


----------



## erufneriufneri (Jun 7, 2011)

I just had a breakthrough. My dad and I had a fight on May 31, and this was around the time the DP kicked in.
He and my brother were arguing and screaming at each other so I just shouted, "SHUT THE HELL UP" and he stormed into the room I was in and he looked freakishly evil and said, "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY" and I paniced. He was like "YOU DON'T TALK TO YOUR PARENTS THAT WAY" and I told him he wasn't my dad anymore and I hated him.
I woke up the next morning feeling weird. and today is now June 8 and in my head I just tried to relive what happened and I forgave him and now I feel ALOT better. The dp has gone down tremendously. I think it is due to stress / anger bottled up. So if anyone is angry at anyone, just forgive them because it makes you feel alot better.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, I can relate into not getting into movies. I think...we all need some rest. A lot of rest. and lots of water


----------

